# Microwaving water



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I moved to a new office yesterday and while it has a small kitchen there is no hot water kettle, just a microwave. I'll be using my aeropress to brew but what vestle would you recommend for boiling water in a microwave?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

You can get a kettle for a fiver from Argos.


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

You could boil water in the microwave using glass, not a problem.

Although not common, make sure you don't "over boil" the water as this could cause somewhat of an explosion of water (google it).


----------



## themartincard (Feb 22, 2015)

A Pyrex measuring jug would do the job, I should imagine. Anything you're heating to boiling point ought to be in a container with a handle and a decent spout, lest you wish to flirt with breaktime burns.

I used to use a Wahl half-litre travel kettle when brewing in the office. Perfect for AeroPress brewing and easily stowed in a desk draw. If you're so inclined, you can stick a wand thermometer in the spout, with which you'll soon gauge when to shut off the power in order to reach your desired brewing temp, since letting it boil and then waiting for it to cool off is a waste of time.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Just to be aware usage of your own kettle in the work kitchen may require PAT testing prior to use, otherwise your (business) insurance is breached.

Likely to be of more issue to bigger companies, but....

Otherwise petition for an official kettle (how do _normal_ people make a brew?) or as said before Pyrex!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That's why I prefer not to get my own kettle. And it's only my second day here so I don't want to be the guy that brings his own kettle to make his own hipster coffee









Pyrex glassware isn't available in Bulgaria so I'll see if I can find something similar.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

You are already bringing coffee and an aeropress .... You have already been judged, a kettle can't make it worse


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

At work they have a bean-to-cup machine, and I am not a big fan of the coffee beans they use. A while ago I brought an Aeropress and a hang grinder, and I didn't like people asking me: "What's that?!" Or "What's wrong with the coffee machine?" or the realisation that all of a sudden you had spectators admiring the amount of effort one goes through to make a cup of coffee. So, for the past few days, I brew my first espresso of the day into a flask, top of with water and put into my bag to take to work. After that, I make my latte that I drink in the morning for breakfast. Works very well for me.


----------



## TheCoffeeMan (Aug 22, 2016)

Im with the top guy, just get a kettle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

This has a scalding injury written all over it. get a kettle or borrow a cup of boiling water from next door


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

bronc said:


> That's why I prefer not to get my own kettle. And it's only my second day here so I don't want to be the guy that brings his own kettle to make his own hipster coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about a gas stove on the desk? What could go wrong!?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah, I also hate those gazers :-D


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jon said:


> What about a gas stove on the desk? What could go wrong!?


Gas could explode, this sounds like a dangerous plan.

Try building a small fire in a baked bean can... Then there's no risk of an exploding canister.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I know PAT testing can be a problem, so you can become the most dangerous man in the office, or the bravest. Just sneak this in and use at, or under your desk.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> Gas could explode, this sounds like a dangerous plan.
> 
> Try building a small fire in a baked bean can... Then there's no risk of an exploding canister.


Plan!


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Seems excessive.

I think I'd feel like a bit of a gooner taking an aeropress/porlex/beans into work to make coffee.

I just make 2-3 cups at home in the morning and stick them in a decent flask.


----------

